# For all your hase Ket owners out there



## neil earley (25 Apr 2017)

Just some advice been looking at a buying a used one,have come across one with full suspension 8 speed but no differential ! I would not use ket off road but living in Wales there are a few steep hills to climb.
So back to the thread how important is it to have one with a diff fitted,thanks for looking and your advice is appreciated.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Apr 2017)

Be nice to know what a 'Hase Ket' is or what one looks like.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2017)

The Hase Kettwiesel is one of the finest, well designed fun and competent recumbent trikes on the market

That is all...


----------



## neil earley (25 Apr 2017)

Hase kettweisel trike is a delta trike 1 wheel up front 2 in the back 
https://goo.gl/images/ipSuk7


----------



## neil earley (25 Apr 2017)

Just unsure about not having a differential fitted to trike


----------



## derrick (25 Apr 2017)

I can't see you going around corners fast enough on that to warrant one, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Apr 2017)

I thought "house cat" and you were trying to be funny with the posh phonetics.


----------



## voyager (25 Apr 2017)

With most of the weight over the rear end I can't see much problem in a swd delta , out quadem was powered by 2 adults into a swd system .

regards


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2017)

It works fine in most cases.

It only really matters in the wet or loose surfaces when you lose grip on the drive wheel... but your riding style is equally a factor

Speak to the owner, take a test ride and decide for yourself


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2017)

Or....

The suspension models are fairly new, and I suspect that a retrofit would be fairly easy

Speak to one of the dealers, and if it is a good buy, go for it and budget for the retrofit if it becomes necessary


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> It works fine in most cases.
> 
> It only really matters in the wet or loose surfaces when you lose grip on the drive wheel...


Or steep uphill sections when the front wheel jumps sideways due to lack of grip caused by all the weight being over or near the back wheels.


----------



## Bad Machine (25 Apr 2017)

The occasional loss of grip that can occur by not having a differential may be a small price to pay if the Kett you're interested in has suspension. Hase's other delta trike - the rarer _Lepus_ - has suspension as standard, and the ride quality is superb. Having previously owned both an unsuspended Kett and a Lepus, I got used to pedalling more smoothly on hills / wet / gravel surfaces. If the Kett has a front rack, loading this with a pannier may reduce the risk of a "hop".


----------



## mickle (26 Apr 2017)

Differentials can be retrofitted. Buy the kett and upgrade it if you discover that one wheel drive doesn't cut the mustard. 

Have a dealer fit it tho. It's quite an involved job.


----------



## mickle (26 Apr 2017)

Speaking to our HASE technical expert this morning, he's surprised to hear of a rear sus Kett that _doesn't _have a diff. Can you provide a picture of its rear end?


----------



## byegad (26 Apr 2017)

I use a single wheel drive Kettwiesel in county Durham, which has a few hills! The limiting factor is front wheel weight rather than rear grip. Too steep and the front hops sideways on every stroke.
Some examples from my usage may clarify. The trike had 2" Big apples on all wheels rear at 70psi, front at 55psi. The trike routinely has a Streamer faring fitted adding a little weight to the front wheel. The seat is fully reclined, reducing front weight.

On a bottom gear of 15" with no weight on the front wheel on a well surfaced dry road 16% gradient sees the front wheel trying to go left and some counter steering is needed.
The same conditions, but 20% gradient the front is going sideways by a lot, smooth pedaling may well get you up, but mash the pedals and you'll come to a stop. Add two lo-rider panniers to the front wheel rack with a couple of kilograms of stuff in them and it will sail up the hill.
Rough surfaces, loose surfaces or wet surfaces can all cause the front wheel to hop/slide over to the left.

The good news is if you stop it's easy to get off, pick up the front wheel and walk up the steepest part of the hill. I do this very rarely but compared to trying to push a tadpole trike which has run out of traction, dragging the kett' is a breeze.

I've had my Kett since 2008 and have had to walk a hill three or four times in many thousands of miles. Each time it was a loose surface that meant the front wheel could not be counter steered into going up rather than sideways.

Would I retro fit a differential? No, the very odd time when the trike has failed to get up a hill is not worth the substantial outlay on a dif'.


----------



## neil earley (26 Apr 2017)

Thank you all for your views ,phoned Hase dealer diff is £599 plus labour to retrofit so will think on it . Going for a trial ride before I commit to buying ket. Only trike I had before was a catrike 700 so never been on a delta trike.


----------



## byegad (26 Apr 2017)

Good plan IMHO. I went from a year on a QNT to the Kettwiesel and found I didn't trust the Kett to corner as fast as the QNT. Having the seat some 10" higher made me worry about the Kett tipping. I was wrong and you can really corner on the Kettwiesel. The tilted rear wheels make it very stable. 

One word, After you've adjusted the boom to fit your leg length, make sure you adjust the rear tracking to get the wheels parallel again. It's easy enough to do it from the handbook.


----------



## neil earley (26 Apr 2017)

mickle said:


> Speaking to our HASE technical expert this morning, he's surprised to hear of a rear sus Kett that _doesn't _have a diff. Can you provide a picture of its rear end?







Pic of Trike


----------



## byegad (27 Apr 2017)

That plant inconveniently blocks the possible view of a differential.


----------



## neil earley (27 Apr 2017)

will try and get a better pic


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Apr 2017)

neil earley said:


> Thank you all for your views ,phoned Hase dealer diff is £599 plus labour to retrofit so will think on it . Going for a trial ride before I commit to buying ket. Only trike I had before was a catrike 700 so never been on a delta trike.



It is BIGGER!!

I have many years on tadpoles, but my first bike was a LWB Linear

The Kett is a more "fun" ride in some ways (you will see what I mine) and you are higher so feel a little more exposed, but not in an adverse way

The major change is at junctions where you have to stop further back as you have a longer boom out in front. Not an issue for most junctions, but on the occasional "closed junction" you find yourself edging out into the road to get the same view you would have got on the Catrike

Finally luggage 

There is a front rack that will take panniers, but the rear seat has mounts for a single pannier, although I have mounted a Carradice saddle bag with no issues for day trips

The Hase luggage is massive, and there is a smaller design by Radical Design which unless you are touring is more than adequate for most things.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Apr 2017)

neil earley said:


> View attachment 349503
> Pic of Trike



How old is that frame?

The ""fixed frame" was replaced a few years ago by the adjustable version:



Have they gone back to a more fixed version on the newer Kross and Evo?


----------



## neil earley (29 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> How old is that frame?
> 
> The ""fixed frame" was replaced a few years ago by the adjustable version:
> 
> ...



Think the ket is about 2 years old!


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Apr 2017)

neil earley said:


> Think the ket is about 2 years old!



That was my query, they must have gone back to a stiffer, less adaptable seat with the suspension design


----------



## neil earley (29 Apr 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> That was my query, they must have gone back to a stiffer, less adaptable seat with the suspension design


is there any drawbacks with the rigid frame over the folding one


----------



## byegad (29 Apr 2017)

neil earley said:


> is there any drawbacks with the rigid frame over the folding one


The old fixed frame had issues with rear tracking tracking, it was steel and basically you set it with a long pipe or rod stuffed down the axle hole. If you look at the AL model posted in the video above it has tensioning rods meaning you can be precise and don't have to strip the axle out whenever you want to reset it.
Because the boom slopes up, back to front, changing the length affects the effective toe-in/toe-out as the rear wheels lean in. Getting that right makes the trike easy to ride and wrong makes it drag all of the time. I spent a productive two hours setting mine up when I got it, well worth the effort in reducing tyre wear and gaining speed.


----------



## neil earley (29 Apr 2017)

byegad said:


> The old fixed frame had issues with rear tracking tracking, it was steel and basically you set it with a long pipe or rod stuffed down the axle hole. If you look at the AL model posted in the video above it has tensioning rods meaning you can be precise and don't have to strip the axle out whenever you want to reset it.
> Because the boom slopes up, back to front, changing the length affects the effective toe-in/toe-out as the rear wheels lean in. Getting that right makes the trike easy to ride and wrong makes it drag all of the time. I spent a productive two hours setting mine up when I got it, well worth the effort in reducing tyre wear and gaining speed.


Update
Couldn't get to ride it untill next weekend,found out its a alu frame non foldable


----------



## byegad (30 Apr 2017)

AL frame should mean the clip shows the same frame, complete with tracking adjusters.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2017)

byegad said:


> The old fixed frame had issues with rear tracking tracking, it was steel and basically you set it with a long pipe or rod stuffed down the axle hole. If you look at the AL model posted in the video above it has tensioning rods meaning you can be precise and don't have to strip the axle out whenever you want to reset it.
> Because the boom slopes up, back to front, changing the length affects the effective toe-in/toe-out as the rear wheels lean in. Getting that right makes the trike easy to ride and wrong makes it drag all of the time. I spent a productive two hours setting mine up when I got it, well worth the effort in reducing tyre wear and gaining speed.



The tensioning rods also act as the mount for the hub gear.
On my Rohloff there two chains, one is the pedal drive, and the other drives the rear wheel from the hub

The unit slides along these tension bars and is then held in place with a tensioner (I retrofitted a second) to tension the drive chain of the hub





The only real difference once set up is that you can alter the recline of the seat on the later models, but not the earlier ones

I did note on the yellow trike there is a release at the side of the seat so there may be some adjustment. The small black fitting at the rear of the frame is also the fixing for the Ortleib Hase bag.

I use standard lights mounted to the rear of the seat, but if you use the seat light fixing, reclining does affect the rear visibility by moving the light


----------



## Venod (30 Apr 2017)

I thought this thread was about South African house cats.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Apr 2017)

My Kett is house trained.....


----------



## neil earley (2 May 2017)

byegad said:


> T
> hat plant inconveniently blocks the possible view of a differential.


better pic for you


----------



## Bad Machine (3 May 2017)

...having a look at Bentrider forum pics...

The angle that second picture is taken at may be obstructing the diff', but this is what your looking/hoping for.
But it seems to me that the diameter of the diff' (on the left of the chain pulley) should be visible in your second picture - but it isn't. So I'd think you've not got a diff'


----------



## neil earley (18 May 2017)

Well it arrived today by courier today,pumped up tyres 80 psi rear ,60 in front adjusted boom out 2" and a quick ride down my street. Felt a bit unsafe on corner of road [ Prob just me as you sit quite high! ] Cant wait for a spin on ket tomorrow if it ever stops raining! ,meanwhile some pics


----------



## Bad Machine (18 May 2017)

Lovely ! Is that a Son dynohub on the front ?


----------



## Scoosh (18 May 2017)

When I haven't been on my Fuego for some time, I sometimes feel I should be wearing a seat belt !  
How much more so on a Ket, being so much more 'exposed' ... ??


----------



## neil earley (19 May 2017)

Bad Machine said:


> Lovely ! Is that a Son dynohub on the front ?


Yes Son dynohub was fitted on ket


----------



## neil earley (19 May 2017)

Scoosh said:


> When I haven't been on my Fuego for some time, I sometimes feel I should be wearing a seat belt !
> How much more so on a Ket, being so much more 'exposed' ... ??


You can buy a harness for the seat to strap you in mm like a fighter pilot lol or trikepilots !! downside being so high is you swallow more flies with the recumbent grin!!


----------

